# Search for Box Elder "eye" burl



## dasc (Dec 25, 2008)

I am looking for a source for

```
box elder burl which has the "eye" pattern
```
 as opposed to the "pink swirl" patterning. I have become fairly accomplished at wood turning and some of the projects I would like to do really pop when they are done in this burl type.
The problem I have here in western NY is availability. Unless I stumble upon it, this seems to be a rare type to find locally. I have "found" it on a trip to a wood supplier in Toronto CA, but coming back across the border, customs gave me a hard time.
So I am in search for some blocks or slabs at least 4 inches thick.
I will try to post a picture of what I am looking for and of one of my items soon.

Thanks, (a new member)


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 14, 2009)

Check out some of the BoxElder that I found the other day!
Here is a thread with some picshttp://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=86064

The blank were from the not so good stuff. I haven't even begun to dig into the good ones I found. Post some pics of what you are looking for and I'll see if I have anything that will work for you.


----------

